# Simple items I can't seem to find, help? (Bill Murray costume)



## Celriot (Aug 29, 2015)

Hello folks. I have a rather simple costume I am trying to put together and its turning out to be harder than I thought. I'm looking to find an umbrella hat and shirt similar to those found in this picture:









You would think that would be easy but my google-fu is coming up short. Figured it couldn't hurt to throw out a help request and see if anyone is better than I.

Thanks in advance for anyone who takes the time to help


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

Ebay has lots of umbrella hats, you could but a white one and add a plaid design with a red sharpie.

As for the shirt I'm guessing if you want something that specific it would be easier to make it or have it made. There are some vintage golfer print out there if you look for them.
https://www.etsy.com/listing/222737860/on-the-green-by-benartex-golf-fabric?ref=market
https://www.etsy.com/listing/203658288/one-yard-on-the-green-tour-patch-in-red?ref=market
https://www.etsy.com/listing/203661720/one-yard-on-the-green-argyle-and-players?ref=market

and here is one shirt that I came across while searching
https://www.etsy.com/listing/244865...age&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=golf fabric&ref=sr_gallery_15
not exactly the same but the same idea.

hope this helps!


----------



## xLawfulevilx (Aug 30, 2015)

DIY that! Should be simple if you have some sewing skills.

Materials: Red and White "Picnic Blanket" , old umbrella, some plastic scrap for the supports (utilize broken clothes hangar), scissors, sewing machine and glue.

Step 1: Strip the Fabric on existing umbrella cleanly and use as a pattern. 
Step 2: Cut out the shapes from the Picnic Blanket. Using the pattern as a guide remember to leave extra for hemming or fabric glue.
Step 3: With leftover picnic fabric make a headband out of it. (You can use a visor or something as a base if need be.)
Step 4: Using the plastic pieces of old hangar or whatever you decide to use attach from headband to the umbrella. 

I know I probably over simplified this but hey if you attempt this and fail you will be learning in the process! And that is more valuable.


----------



## Celriot (Aug 29, 2015)

Spanishtulip said:


> Ebay has lots of umbrella hats, you could but a white one and add a plaid design with a red sharpie.
> 
> As for the shirt I'm guessing if you want something that specific it would be easier to make it or have it made. There are some vintage golfer print out there if you look for them.
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/222737860/on-the-green-by-benartex-golf-fabric?ref=market
> ...


You the man! Your links actually lead me to find the EXACT shirt in the picture. I tried searching the pattern myself and nothing came up.. but when I searched one of those patterns there it was in "visually similar images"! Google, you crazy.

It's part of the GUY BUFFET Collection from Reyn Spooner, if anyone searches this thread later 

Also good ideas for the Umbrella hat, thanks!


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

glad I could help. Btw awesome costume idea lol


----------

